# Top 10 books



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

So after finishing my latest book in the bath, I went over to my book case & wondered if many other people were book worms?

If so please share your favourite books!

My top 10 books/writers are

1. 50 shades of grey trilogy (3 books read in 4 days, it was for the love of Christian nothing smutty)
2. Twilight series (I read them when I was in oz & was in love as soon as Edward came in)
3. The perfect husband  by Lisa Gardner
4. Dracula by bram stoker
5. Any Chelsea Cain novel which involves Archie Sheridan
6. One scream away by Kate Brady
7. The Lincoln Lawyer by Michael Connelly
8. Any karin slaughter novel
9. Any tess gerritsen novel
10. Any James Patterson novel with involves Alex cross


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> So after finishing my latest book in the bath, I went over to my book case & wondered if many other people were book worms?
> 
> If so please share your favourite books!
> 
> ...



Aye right....lol!  My daughter went to stay with my sister last year and told me my sister had bought those books. Later on she texted me and said Auntie Fifi is reading her new book and keeps smiling!!! Lol, I wonder why?


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Aye right....lol!  My daughter went to stay with my sister last year and told me my sister had bought those books. Later on she texted me and said Auntie Fifi is reading her new book and keeps smiling!!! Lol, I wonder why?



Cat, the book is tame.
I read it purely for the giggle & to wind the guys up at work.

But mum nicked my books & read them & now when I'm down has to say 1 word to make me smile.

And are you telling me you haven't read them???


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 28, 2013)

Difficult to choose!

For trilogies, I'd go for Douglas Adams's Hitchhikers (all 5) and Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials.

Single favourites are Pride and Prejudice and The Far Pavilions, both first read when I was a teenager and re-read every few years since.

Favourite authors are Tom Holt (I have all of his), Tom Sharpe, Jeffrey Deaver, John Grisham, Lynda La Plante, Minette Waters, James Patterson, Mark Billingham and too many others to mention!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2013)

Only ten?  Where do I start? In no particular order then

1. To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee
2. Anything from Terry Pratchett's Discworld Series
3. Classic murder mysteries, Sayers, Christie, Marsh, Tey et al
4. Ian Rankin, anything
5. The Brentford Trilogy by Robert Rankin (no relation)
6. Classic SciFi, Asimov, Clarke, Heinlein etc
7. The collected works of Robert Burns
8. Ditto Shakespeare
9. Edmund Crispin, The Moving Toy Shop
10. CJ Cherryh's Foreigner series

And on, and on, and on.

Also books on history, biographies, art, music and anything else that catches me eye.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Favourite authors are Tom Holt (I have all of his), Tom Sharpe, Jeffrey Deaver, John Grisham, Lynda La Plante, Minette Waters, James Patterson, Mark Billingham and too many others to mention!



I have to agree with you on a few there.

I love the Lynda la plante books which itv made into shows.
It's a shame that only kiss the girls by James Patterson is the only decent film to come from most books


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2013)

Given what wiki tell's me about some of the authors you mentioned, possibly some of my favourites might not be to your taste!

But my favorites to read are:
- any book by Katharine Kerr (including the more recent Nola O'Grady series)
- any book by Brandon Sanderson
- any book by Anne Bishop
- SciFi written by Anne McCaffery (the Dragons of Pern is OK but ranks well down my list)
- To Ride Hells Chasm by Janny Wurtz
- The Empire Triology by Janny Wurtz & Raymond Feist
- Age of the Five series by Trudi Canavan
- The rest of the Magician series by Raymond Feist
- The Sun Sword (and some of it's spin off material) by Michelle Sagara West
- Malazan books by Ian Cameron Esslemont (which I think is slightly better written then the main story written by Erikson)


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Only ten?  Where do I start? In no particular order then
> 
> 4. Ian Rankin, anything.



I did struggle to pick just 10.

I do fancy Ian rankin's books but never picked one up yet


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Given what wiki tell's me about some of the authors you mentioned, possibly some of my favourites might not be to your taste



I haven't heard of any of those books :s


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those books :s


Nor have I!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2013)

I like McCaffery too Mark and The Empire Trilogy is a favourite I've just finished re-reading.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those books :s


Something tells me you might be a regular reader of science fiction and (high) fantasy


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I haven't heard of any of those books :s



They're SciFi/Fantasy and I've read most of the books by these authors too.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Cat, the book is tame.
> I read it purely for the giggle & to wind the guys up at work.
> 
> But mum nicked my books & read them & now when I'm down has to say 1 word to make me smile.
> ...



Nope I haven't read them. I read so many bad reviews that I didn't want to waste money on them.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> They're SciFi/Fantasy and I've read most of the books by these authors too.





Mark T said:


> Something tells me you might be a regular reader of science fiction and (high) fantasy



Oooohhhhh I used to read sci fi as a teen, may have a look


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Nope I haven't read them. I read so many bad reviews that I didn't want to waste money on them.



tbh the crossfire novels & the books by sophie morgan are mildly better than 50 shades. Plus I could write better than 50 shades.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

I loved The Green Mile. I also love autobiographies my favourite one is Ricky Tomlinsons and Jason Manfords is incredibly funny. Susan Boyles was great. I love Maeve Binchy too. Just now I am reading The Hundred Year Old Man Who Climbed Out Of The Window And Disappeared. You know we should have a book thread on here....that would be interesting.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Oooohhhhh I used to read sci fi as a teen, may have a look



McCaffery is good for light weight stuff while Pratchett and Rankin (R not I) are screamingly funny. Cherryh (Foreigner, Faded Sun and Chanur series'), Wurtz and Feist are great for the depth of their vision, the worlds they build are wonderful and absorbing. And then there's the Space opera types like David Weber (Honor Harrington Series) and Elizabeth Moon (Heris Serrano series). The choice is endless. You might look at Ursula le Guin's Earthsea Trilogy too, It's another favourite.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> . You know we should have a book thread on here....that would be interesting.



That could be dangerous for my bank balance but it's a good idea cat


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> That could be dangerous for my bank balance but it's a good idea cat



I know could be dangerous for my bank balance too. Someone would just have to mention a good book and I'd be on my Kindle buying it.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Alison, ill have a look on amazon


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone else read the Hunger Games trilogy?  And the Eragon books (all four)?


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Has anyone else read the Hunger Games trilogy?  And the Eragon books (all four)?



My colleague at work read them and was addicted. She was coming into work bleary eyed because she'd been up till the early hours reading them. She raved about them every day.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

So I started the book thread . Beware bank balances!!


----------



## Aoife (Apr 28, 2013)

I read and absolutely LOVED the Hunger Games trilogy!  I read them back to back on holiday before the first film was released and was so disappointed when I finished them and I had nothing left to read.

I also loved the books 
The Beach (the film was awful) 
The Tesseract (same author as The Beach) 
Most of the Irvine Welsh books (Trainspotting being the most well known)  
The Solitaire Mystery is awesome 
The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time.  
The Constant Gardner, 
The Time Traveler's Wife (and her second one Her Fearful Symmetry) and 
The Handmaids Tale 

I'm a proper book worm, if something catches my attention then thats it, I barely put it down until it's finished


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> So I started the book thread . Beware bank balances!!



Oh heck I knew it would happen.....I just bought the Hunger Games Trilogy on Kindle


----------



## Aoife (Apr 28, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Oh heck I knew it would happen.....I just bought the Hunger Games Trilogy on Kindle



You wont be disappointed!  It really is the best thing I read for a long time.  I don't know if you have seen the film, I am usually disappointed by the film if I read the book first but (IMO) they did a pretty good job of it.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 28, 2013)

Aoife said:


> You wont be disappointed!  It really is the best thing I read for a long time.  I don't know if you have seen the film, I am usually disappointed by the film if I read the book first but (IMO) they did a pretty good job of it.



I'm looking forward to reading it now


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2013)

Yale English Monarchs Series, followed by any History book from the Roman Empire to the Reign of George VI.


----------



## shambles (Apr 29, 2013)

I can't choose 10 - that's just awfully hard!!!

so I'll choose 10 authors (in no particular order)

1 Terry Pratchett
2 James Patterson
3 CS Lewis (for his space/cosmic trilogy)
4 Kathy Reichs
5 Lee Child
6 Frank Herbert (for Dune if nothing else)
7 Stephen King
8 George R R Martin 
9 Patricia Cornwell
10 James Herbert

So basically ... fantasy/ sci fi/ crime / thriller / horror ... anything in that genre I'll probably love! I read probably 3 books a week. Am glad have a kindle as otherwise would be in trouble with space for the books but there are still books I buy in paper!

If people haven't read the Game of Thrones books please do if you like that kind of book


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2013)

I cant chose 1 lol I dont read books, well recipe ones maybe


----------



## PhilT (Apr 29, 2013)

My favourite books are The Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien
The Silmarillion - JRR Tolkien
Everything written by Raymond E Feist as I've read everything he's ever written up to present day.
Anything by David and Leigh Eddings
Anything by David Gemmell
Everything that Trudi Canavan has written to date
Anne McCaffrey Dragon's of Pern books and also the Damia books.
Any Janny Wurts books
Michael Moorcock's Elric stories
All Agatha Christie's crime novels.
And for a good laugh 'Book' by Whoopi Goldberg
Also Homer's Odyssey and also the Iliad.

I am quiet an avid reader so I could probably add tons more books, but these are my main favourites


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't really read that much....I never seem to find time 

I loved the Hunger games books, love all the Harry Potter books and I've read a few Kathy Reichs which I really enjoyed (even if I did struggle with some of the French words....)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 29, 2013)

Great thread 

I have a book on the go every evening, when I get low on new ones it makes me v anxious!

Some of my recent faves have been:

The land of decoration - Grace McCleen
Before I fall - Lauren Oliver (+ anything else by Lauren Oliver)
The time travellers wife - Audrey Niffenegger (film was dire!)
When God was a rabbit - Sarah Winman
The lovely bones - Alice Sebold (film was dire!)
The snow child - Eowyn Ivey
Room - Emma Donoghue
The most beautiful thing - Fiona Robyn
Girl with a pearl earring - Tracy Chevalier
The kashmir shawl - Rosie Thomas


Will have to study this thread as due some more soon


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 29, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I don't really read that much....I never seem to find time
> 
> I loved the Hunger games books, love all the Harry Potter books and I've read a few Kathy Reichs which I really enjoyed (even if I did struggle with some of the French words....)



Kathy reichs is brilliant, I read devil bones & got hooked. I do love watching bones tho even if the stories never follow any of the books


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> When God was a rabbit - Sarah Winman



Sounds interesting!!


----------



## shambles (Apr 30, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Kathy reichs is brilliant, I read devil bones & got hooked. I do love watching bones tho even if the stories never follow any of the books



I think it's the same as any book - like Vampire Diaries, or True Blood or the James Patterson films (which are pretty dire although not seen Alex Cross yet so maybe they will be ok!) - You have to treat them as separate entities otherwise it's just irritating  People never look like you imagine! Plot isn't the same! All those kind of things 

David Boreanaz helps with Bones of course 

And Alexander Skarsgard with True Blood ... And Ian Somerhalder with vampire diaries ....


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 30, 2013)

shambles said:


> David Boreanaz helps with Bones of course
> 
> And Alexander Skarsgard with True Blood ... And Ian Somerhalder with vampire diaries ....



i find these men bring so much to the programmes


----------



## shambles (Apr 30, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> i find these men bring so much to the programmes



They certainly do!


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 30, 2013)

Favourite book list (to date)

Tess of the D'Urbervilles - Favourite book ever....
The Woman in White
Wuthering Heights - That Heathcliff was a right......
The Hound of the Baskervilles
Cider with Rosie
Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
Frankenstine
Bram Stokers Dracula
Far from the Madding Crowd
oh and - Oh Sylvia by Dawn French....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2013)

Newtothis said:


> Favourite book list (to date)
> 
> Tess of the D'Urbervilles - Favourite book ever....
> The Woman in White
> ...



Coo, I've read all of those except The Woman in White and Dawn French!  Have you read the other books by Laurie Lee? Superb!


----------



## Newtothis (May 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Coo, I've read all of those except The Woman in White and Dawn French!  Have you read the other books by Laurie Lee? Superb!



We are obviously on the same wavelength.... The Woman in White is very very good; I found I couldn't get into Cider with Rosie and couldn't wait to finish it...will look out for other Laurie Lee titles xx


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2013)

Newtothis said:


> We are obviously on the same wavelength.... The Woman in White is very very good; I found I couldn't get into Cider with Rosie and couldn't wait to finish it...will look out for other Laurie Lee titles xx



I didn't like Cider With Rosie either, mainly because it was the first book we ripped to pieces/analysed at school in English Lit - up until then I'd just read books for what they were, not tried to read all this stuff into them!

I would highly recommend As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning though, absolutely superb!


----------

